# Idlib: The absurd Caliphate



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2019)

A situation can hardly be more absurd. The militants that receive Syrian and Russian bombs get respawned by Turkey and get bombed again and respawned. There has been no invasion most likely due to Turkey´s influence.
Turkeys ongoing presence in Idllib continues despite the fact that their "rebels" (Zinki child beheaders ect) are beaten and Al-Qaeda took over almost completely. Yet they stay in their observation posts although whatever is officially considered terrorist is the only entity left.

But this could change soon as a possible SAA invasion has become more likely. The SDF has denied they plan operations against the SAA in eastern Syria so the SAA must be on high alert in this region because the ISIS thugs that are now SDF are planning to do exactly this, should the army launch the operation in Idlib. The ISIS thugs forget that the endless SAA frontiers are no longer existent and that the SAA can now deal with several threats while conducting a large offensive.

Sources:
Anonymous Pastebin Alternative - News Links

Do not confuse the Rojava Kurds with the ISIS/SDF thugs.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 26, 2019)

Russia: Time for Idlib is running out.

"Safronkov said during Security Council session on Wednesday that militant groups such as Hayat Tahrir al-Sham (HTS), formerly Al-Qaeda’s Nusra Front—remained active in Syria’s northwestern province of Idlib despite Turkish assurances that they would be removed.
“The situation in Idlib remains volatile. Militants from Hayat Tahrir al-Sham do not cease to attack the governmental forces. They strike indiscriminately, including against civil infrastructure. Peaceful people die,” Safronkov said, blaming the West-backed Syrian civil rescue group—known as the White Helmets—for plotting “new provocations” via chemical attacks to draw international action against the Syrian government.

“We see what is happening,” he added. “We cannot say for how long this status quo in Idlib can last. It is not viable at all, on the contrary: it is dangerous for Syria and the region.”"
Russian warns that Time is running out for Syria’s Idlib | موقع مراسلون


----------



## Bleipriester (May 4, 2019)

Turkish military hit by shells. The terrorist supporting army was hit by Syrian shells, thee soldiers were injured and flown out.

Syrian Army hits Turkish military post in northwestern Hama, casualties reported

Turkish Army, rebels launch new offensive to capture two towns in northern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

The Caliph and his terrorists suffered a major defeat.

"The Turkish Army and their allied rebel forces launched, Saturday, a new offensive in the northern countryside of the Aleppo Governorate.

Targeting two towns controlled by the Kurdish-led People’s Protection Units (YPG) and Afrin Liberation Forces, the Turkish Army and Free Syrian Army stormed the area in an effort to overpower the enemy.

The Turkish Army and FSA troops were able to capture the towns of Al-Malkiyah and Maraanaz after the YPG and ALF temporarily retreated south towards the key town of Tal Rifa’at.

However, their success would be short lived, as the YPG and ALF were able to force the Turkish military and FSA troops to retreat back towards the city of Azaz in the northern countryside of Aleppo.

Following their retreat, the Turkish Armed Forces and FSA began heavily shelling the area in a bid to prevent the ALF and YPG from reentering the towns.

Despite the intensity of the Turkish bombardment, the ALF and YPG were able to regain control of the two towns by nightfall on Saturday.

The Turkish Armed Forces are still pounding the area with rockets and artillery shells, with some of the projectiles going as far south as the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) held territories in northern Aleppo."

Turkish Army offensive in northern Aleppo fails after initial success

Everything you need to know about the upcoming Idlib offensive

US soldier may have been killed by Turkish Army attack: monitor


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

Here are more news. They are all unconfirmed but its nothing unbelievable.

Turkish Army cancels offensive in northern Aleppo amid safe zone talks with Russia: reports
Breaking: Turkish Army allegedly abandons observation posts in northwest Hama
Turkey, Russia may setup safe zone without US forces in northern Aleppo
Infamous Blackwater group allegedly training ISIS near Syrian border: Al-Akhbar


----------



## Bleipriester (May 6, 2019)

The Syrian offensive has begun. That means bad times for "rebels". Bad, bad times. I mean really bad times.

Breaking: Syrian Army begins long-awaited offensive in Idlib
Breaking: Syrian Army captures strategic hilltop to cutoff militant supply route along Idlib-Hama axis


----------



## Bleipriester (May 6, 2019)

There are heavy clashes taking place.

Syrian Army scores first major advance along Hama-Idlib axis as militants fall back


----------



## Bleipriester (May 10, 2019)

SDF gangsters targeted a Syrian oil transport:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2432377593441406&id=859336137412234


----------



## Bleipriester (May 12, 2019)

"Rebels" have little means to face government advances and lack public support.

Infamous jihadist leader admits losing bases in northern Hama after civilians refused to cooperate with HTS
Syrian Army reaches southwestern border of Idlib


----------



## Bleipriester (May 14, 2019)

The terrorist casualties are 250+

The UAE has started distributing food in Damascus.

Anonymous Pastebin Alternative - News


----------



## Bleipriester (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2019)

Two rebel counter offensives resulted in heavy casualties particularly for Erdogan´s newly arrived Euphrates Child Beheaders.

Breaking: Turkish-backed rebels launch major counter-offensive to reclaim lost territory in Hama


----------



## sparky (May 20, 2019)

so.....?

~S~


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2019)

sparky said:


> so.....?
> 
> ~S~


There must be many rebels.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2019)

Al-Qaeda´s Erdogan and ISIL´s Trump firmly stand behind their terrorists.

Jihadists retake key town in northwestern Hama after sacrificing many fighters
Turkish military wont withdraw from observation posts despite Syrian Army pressure
US threatens to take action over HTS claim that Syrian Army troops used chemical weapons


----------



## sparky (May 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > so.....?
> ...




so let them 'rebel' themselves into oblivion

~S~


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2019)

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


It will happen. But interested people must know that Idlib contains may "rebels" from other former frontlines that were transported to Idlib by the government in surrender agreements.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2019)

Terrorist casualties yesterday:
 - 350 (-) rebelz
- 5 MBT (tanks)
- 1 IFV (light tanks)
- 27 technicals (armed pickups)
- 2 VBIED (bomb cars)
- 3 MRL (rocket launcher)


Syrian Army killed nearly 350 jihadists, Turkish-backed rebels in northwestern Syria: Russia


----------



## Bleipriester (May 26, 2019)

The terrorist offensives are depleted and the army advances.

Update: Strategic town of Kafr Naboudeh retaken by Syrian Army


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2019)

The Sayf al-Dawla neighborhood in Aleppo:


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2019)

A counter-offensive by terrorists ended in massive casualties and yielded no results.

"“Overnight on May 26, 2018, militants of the terrorist group Hayat Tahrir al-Sham and its allied groups staged simultaneous attacks from two directions at the positions of government forces near the settlement of Kafer Naboudeh in northwestern Hama. The attacks involved about 450 militants, seven tanks, five armored infantry carriers, and 12 all-terrain vehicles equipped with heavy machineguns. The attack was accompanied by shelling from three multiple missile launcher systems,” he said.

“Repelling the attack, Syrian government troops destroyed three tanks, two multiple missile launcher systems, an infantry carrier, six all-terrain vehicles with heavy machineguns and killed about 100 militants,” he said."
Nearly 100 jihadists killed in failed attempt to recapture Kafr Naboudeh: report


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2019)

translation >>>   Syrians and Russians are murdering people who do not
like Assad


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 28, 2019)

Bot working OT


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> translation >>>   Syrians and Russians are murdering people who do not
> like Assad


AQ terrorists don´t like Assad.

Turkish-backed rebels execute special needs child in northwest Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bot working OT



Turkish-backed rebels execute special needs child in northwest Aleppo


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2019)

yeah?     so?     ransom people ------heavily entrenched in the ethos of  
DA UMMAH


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2019)

So you admit it is the rebels who murder people while our media sides with Al-Qaeda.

Syrien: Assad und Putin weiten Angriffe auf Aleppo aus


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> So you admit it is the rebels who murder people while our media sides with Al-Qaeda.
> 
> Syrien: Assad und Putin weiten Angriffe auf Aleppo aus



no----our media does not side with  Al-Qaeda.     islamo Nazis define all
people who object to the barbaric era of   Papa Hafez and Baby Bashar ----
as     "friends of bin laden"


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > So you admit it is the rebels who murder people while our media sides with Al-Qaeda.
> ...


At least our beloved Bild does steadfast. I wonder they have not relocated to Idlib.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 28, 2019)

Good for Syria. They really got a screw job.


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Good for Syria. They really got a screw job.



how are you defining  "Syria"?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 30, 2019)

Not all missiles can be intercepted. This is certainly Damascus, I don´t know the date.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 30, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Good for Syria. They really got a screw job.
> ...



Unpack that more. Not following.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 30, 2019)

Russian-Turkish talks failed.
Breaking: Russian jets swarm Idlib after ceasefire talks with Turkey fail


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 5, 2019)

After the failed talks: Syrian army is advancing while Turkey increased weapon supply to terrorists.

Syrian Army advances into southwestern Idlib after resuming offensive: map


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 5, 2019)

for those confused-----the term  "terrorists"  in the lexicon of Captain Blei refers to all those who resist the mass murdering dog Bashar Assad.     "Turkey"  is in the present scenario----controlled by caliphatist  islamist dog Erdogan.   The dogs are fighting each other
in a no holds barred dog fight.   The Russians giggle every time the
islamist dogs so engage and often get involved as opportunists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 5, 2019)

The UN has reported that the terrorists are igniting fields, thus create famine and mass exodus that they can then blame on the government.

Syrien: Söldner zerstören Ernte, lösen Hungersnot aus


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 5, 2019)

what means  "the UN reported"??       via?    the GENERAL ASSEMBLY?     UNICEF?       does the UN always "report" 
in german?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 5, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> what means  "the UN reported"??       via?    the GENERAL ASSEMBLY?     UNICEF?       does the UN always "report"
> in german?


What are you babbling?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what means  "the UN reported"??       via?    the GENERAL ASSEMBLY?     UNICEF?       does the UN always "report"
> ...



"UN REPORT"  <<<<<<babble


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 5, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Vital food crops destroyed in Syria amid upsurge in fighting across Idlib, Hama


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 7, 2019)

There was a a big terrorist assault.

Syrian Army rolls back jihadist gains, nearly all territory retaken
Russian forces withdraw from base in northern Hama after jihadist attack
Turkish troops allegedly come under attack in NW Hama after Syrian Army responds to jihadist assault


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> There was a a big terrorist assault.
> 
> Syrian Army rolls back jihadist gains, nearly all territory retaken
> Russian forces withdraw from base in northern Hama after jihadist attack
> Turkish troops allegedly come under attack in NW Hama after Syrian Army responds to jihadist assault



who are the alleged  "jihadists"  with whom Russians are fighting
in Syria?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > There was a a big terrorist assault.
> ...


HTS, NLF.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2019)

translation----there is a civil war going on in Syria-----which had---since circa  1970 been ruled by the brutal murderous ASSADS  
(Baathist shit----like saddaam---baathism is  NATIONAL SOCIALIST 
ARABISM -----the other side of the Nazi coin)    For capt blei---any
opposition to   DER FUHRER BASHAR    gets a label like
JIHADIST or  TERRORIST    _or jew_


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 7, 2019)

For those interested:

Hayat Tahrir al-Sham - Wikipedia
National Front for Liberation - Wikipedia


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> For those interested:
> 
> Hayat Tahrir al-Sham - Wikipedia
> National Front for Liberation - Wikipedia



translation-----SOS  (same old shit)  fascist arabist vs
fascist islamist    -----the basis of the Syrian civil war


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > For those interested:
> ...


Anything on topic? The pointlessness of your comments couldn´t be topped.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 9, 2019)

The conflict intensified yesterday as the "rebels" launched an offensive but today the Syrian army is offensive. There are many casualties on both sides with three rebel casualties for one army casualty. Also the Kurds carried out measures against the Turkish military and "rebels" in Afrin.

Meanwhile ISIS has become more active in central Syria.
Breaking: Syrian Army launches big counter-offensive in northwestern Hama
Jihadist rebels behead Syrian soldier in northwestern Hama
Kurdish forces kill 9 Turkish soldiers, rebels in northern Aleppo
ISIS regaining momentum near Palmyra as fighting rages in northwestern Syria


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 9, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> The conflict intensified yesterday as the "rebels" launched an offensive but today the Syrian army is offensive. There are many casualties on both sides with three rebel casualties for one army casualty. Also the Kurds carried out measures against the Turkish military and "rebels" in Afrin.
> 
> Meanwhile ISIS has become more active in central Syria.
> Breaking: Syrian Army launches big counter-offensive in northwestern Hama
> ...




translation------muslims are still killing each other in Syria


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The conflict intensified yesterday as the "rebels" launched an offensive but today the Syrian army is offensive. There are many casualties on both sides with three rebel casualties for one army casualty. Also the Kurds carried out measures against the Turkish military and "rebels" in Afrin.
> ...



Oh my ... that is indeed news. Well, to BP it is, anyway.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 10, 2019)

Picaro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


We will see the bipartisan meltdowns of mourning when Trump assumes the next chemical attack.

Jihadist offensive to dislodge Syrian Army from southwest Idlib ends in heavy losses
Breaking: Syrian Army makes another attempt to capture key hilltop in NW Hama
Turkey rejects Idlib ceasefire terms after Russia asks Ankara to handover Jabal Shashabo: report
Turkish military sends convoy to NW Syria amid Syrian Army buildup in southern Aleppo


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2019)

what means   "..... when Trump assumes the next chemical attack....
"  ?????


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> what means   "..... when Trump assumes the next chemical attack....
> "  ?????


His last one was a plight. "SOHR" denied Phrump´s chemical weapon attack.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what means   "..... when Trump assumes the next chemical attack....
> ...



did you answer the question?    need I SEARCH the annals of the
National Socialist Baathist Dog literature....aka  AMN?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2019)

Syria has unveiled a new sniper rifle, the Golan S-01.







First Syrian-made sniper rifle enters military service: photos


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Syria has unveiled a new sniper rifle, the Golan S-01.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Syria is famous sniping at Israeli school children
from the hills between Israel and Syria. -----Remember the Islamic GREAT AND GLORIOUS
victory at  MAALOT?       allah was so delighted

May  1974        25 murdered in COLD BLOOD---
unarmed and held as hostages for the glory of
allah-----22 were children---Massacre at Maalot <<<<<<<    a Baathist pig holiday


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 24, 2019)

any more glorious Baathist holidays------capt. blei?  ---------do you still venerate your holy sites----like the
           remnants of your victory in Warsaw?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Syria has unveiled a new sniper rifle, the Golan S-01.
> ...


When mad Palestinians cross the Israeli-Lebanese border and blow up children, this is a very bad thing, indeed. But I wonder what Damascus has to do with this.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> any more glorious Baathist holidays------capt. blei?  ---------do you still venerate your holy sites----like the
> remnants of your victory in Warsaw?


Poland rejected Germany´s plan to solve all German-Polish issues under British and French supervision. Deal with the consequences, Poles.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



papa assad was incompetent?    He had no idea
what was going on?    ROFLMAO-----
"mad palestiinians"  <<<  that would be those
"REFUGEES"     that Hefez LOCKED into
CONCENTRATION CAMPS   for the glory f
the hidden imam bastard


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > any more glorious Baathist holidays------capt. blei?  ---------do you still venerate your holy sites----like the
> ...



Poles----NEWSFLASH-----germans hate your
guts----it would be silly of you to trust them


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


There is absolutely no link to Syria.

Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Haha, lol. Even their country is regularly hiding from the world map.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



the people who enacted the Maalot
atrocity had been shooting at farmers
and their children in the valley farm
at Maalot for   DECADES  -----now you can tell me what   HAFEZ did about it


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



whose country is hiding?      to whom does your
"their"  refer?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



blei does not know which country is  "hiding"


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I wonder why Syria is responsible for Israel´s security and wellbeing. I have a good advice for Tel Aviv that can help avoid terrorist attacks: Don´t roll barrel bombs at civilians waiting for the bus.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

Video stuff from a dead terrorist´s phone was obtained. It shows a short scene of a staged chemical attack in Idlib.

New Chemical Attack Movie Trailer Found In Killed Terrorist’s Smartphone (Video) |


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

SDF is burning fields of farmers who refuse to sell their wheat at lower prices than the government set.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 27, 2019)

The air gets thin for Erdogan in Idlib.

Syrian Army allegedly attacked Turkish military convoy in northwestern Hama: photo
Syrian Army attacks Turkish observation post area in Hama: video

See also:
Turkey or US behind attack on Syrian oil pipelines in Mediterranean: Russian media


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 6, 2019)

Turkey is allegedly planing to occupy Idlib.

Turkey allegedly seeking to annex Idlib, northern Aleppo: report


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 7, 2019)

USA now wants German troops in Syria to replace their own.

US pressuring Germany to send ground troops to replace their forces in Syria


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## irosie91 (Jul 9, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> USA now wants German troops in Syria to replace their own.
> 
> US pressuring Germany to send ground troops to replace their forces in Syria



taken from the Syrian propaganda rag   AMN


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 9, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > USA now wants German troops in Syria to replace their own.
> ...


It is true. Our beloved Bild is still foaming! They don´t take into account that Turkey wouldn´t be pleased.
No German troops to Syria: Germany stuck in denial – opinion


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 10, 2019)

Another "rebel" offensive failed. This German took part:


Syrian Army rebounds in northern Latakia, all areas recaptured

"Rebels":
Turkish-backed jihadists ruthlessly behead Syrian soldier, post severed head on his Facebook

France and Britain to send troops to Syria after several countries reject US request


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2019)

Turkish supported jihadist rebels in Syria?     Why would Erdogan want to do that?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Turkish supported jihadist rebels in Syria?     Why would Erdogan want to do that?


Fighting Kurdish "terrorists", taking land for his Ottoman Empire...

National Front for Liberation - Wikipedia


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkish supported jihadist rebels in Syria?     Why would Erdogan want to do that?
> ...



oh----you did not say  KURDS----you said  "JIHADISTS"   Actually-----
it is news to me that KURDS  are customarily called  "JIHADISTS".  
So that AMN rag is claiming that KURDS who hate assad are beheading
noble Syrian soldiers at the behest and with the support of ERDOGAN?
the plot thickens


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


What? You know there is the Kurdish Afrin region? And you know that HTS and NLF are just allied to fight the government forces?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2019)

LOL  such a shame.     and just WHOM are you calling  "jihadists".    The whole pile of shit ---individually----claim the support of allah-----including mass murdering dog---assad


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> LOL  such a shame.     and just WHOM are you calling  "jihadists".    The whole pile of shit ---individually----claim the support of allah-----including mass murdering dog---assad


I call jihadists jihadists. They´re all ISIS.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL  such a shame.     and just WHOM are you calling  "jihadists".    The whole pile of shit ---individually----claim the support of allah-----including mass murdering dog---assad
> ...



oh----erdogan too.       sheeeeesh


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


After Erdogan switched sides (at least somewhat), they discovered he alone is the problem and has been since the outbreak of the war.

"“As a result of the step-by-step Islamization of its foreign and domestic policy since 2011, Turkey has become the central platform for action by Islamist groups in the Middle East,” the document states, according to ARD."
Germany accuses Turkey of supporting terrorism: report


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh gee----the plot THICKENS even more-----erdogan must be a jew------back there,
somewhere.      DA OTTOMAN EMPIRE is back--------and it is enemy to the
NATIONAL SOCIALIST ARABISTS ~~~~~~ how poetic


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The caliph still tries to add Idlib while his own power is in question.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 11, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Another "rebel" offensive failed. This German took part:
> 
> 
> Syrian Army rebounds in northern Latakia, all areas recaptured
> ...


Another one...
Syrian Army reverses all jihadist gains after killing scores of militants


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 12, 2019)

100+ dead fighters yesterday plus eight civilians according to SOHR.
Mehr als 100 Tote bei Kämpfen im Nordwesten Syriens - derStandard.at
Stunning footage of the Syrian Army's counter-offensive in northwestern Hama

Turkey may be now serious about anti-SDF operation east of the Euphrates.
Turkey preparing for massive operation east of Euphrates: media


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## irosie91 (Jul 12, 2019)

for those who do not understand----capt blei is EXULTING over the murder of
more victims of ASSAD FILTH


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2019)

Trump´s al-Tanf rebels eager to go to Idlib.

US-backed rebels want to go to Idlib to fight Syrian government: video


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2019)

AMN is the SYRIAN GOVERNMENT  news source----kinda like the  PRAVDA of
Damascus


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> AMN is the SYRIAN GOVERNMENT  news source----kinda like the  PRAVDA of
> Damascus



captain blei ENJOYS  my witty and accurate observations


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> AMN is the SYRIAN GOVERNMENT  news source----kinda like the  PRAVDA of
> Damascus


They are private.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 17, 2019)

60 year old christian woman tortured for hours, then stoned to death by "rebels".

Armenian woman tortured and stoned to death by jihadist rebels in Idlib


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 18, 2019)

The Syrian army resumed their offensive after repelling numerous "rebel" offensives and assaults.
Meanwhile, the "rebels" claim Russia has sent elite troops to the battlefield.

Syrian Army begins 2nd phase of northwestern Syria offensive
Neue Offensive: Russland schickt offenbar Elitesoldaten nach Syrien - Video - WELT


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 18, 2019)

No Russian ground troops: Russia.
Russian ground forces not involved in Syrian Army offensive: report


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2019)

The army has liberated an important town. The capture of Al-Hobeit will allow them to expand deeper into Idlib. They are now 8 Km from Chan Scheichun, where the terrorists have staged or committed a chemical attack to blame it on Assad.

Breaking: Syrian Army captures Al-Hobeit town inside of southwestern Idlib


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 12, 2019)

Erdogan cannot be very smart. He is just sending more Turkish soldiers into the upcoming pocket (Morek).






Turkey not backing down in northern Hama, new military convoy arrives


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2019)

The Syrian army has reportedly entered Khan Sheikhoun.

Breaking: Early reports of Syrian troops entering Khan Sheikhoun
Syrian Army begins storming strategic city of Khan Sheikhoun


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2019)

Turkish forces have reportedly entered  Khan Sheikhoun.

Turkish military reportedly arrives in Khan Sheikhoun to setup observation post


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2019)

Statement by Syrian Arab Army (unofficial):

"Around 7:30am a 25-truck Turkish convoy entered the Syrian territories from Bab al-Hawa crossing into Idlib and continues south toward Khan Sheikhon. The Turkish authorities informed the Russian side claiming this was a part of the agreements relevant to their "Observation points" in Syria.

The Syrian military issued a warning via appropriate channels and when no compliance was seen from the Turkish military, a Syrian Air Force jet conducted sorties over the convoy as a final warning.

A convoy of Ahrar al-Sham terrorist organization was awaiting the Turkish

Upon arrival to Ma`arat al-Nu`man North of Khan Sheikhon where the Syrian military is operating, an SyAAF raided a convoy of Ahrar al-Sham terrorist group who was anticipating the Turkish convoy close and along its route.

The Syrian military via appropriate channels further warned the Turkish military against any further advancement which will result in direct action to protect the Syrian troops in Khan Sheikhon.

As for the Turkish claims: traveling towards outposts already established in the region under an agreement with Russia."

That is correct, but the agreement does not allow Turkey to establish anything more than simple observation points; where the Turkish regime had deployed troops and heavy armor to these points, making their presence against the agreements, let alone illegal.

The Syrian Arab Armed Forces will continue its operations as the Syrian command sees fit, and will not hesitate to protect itself and its territories."

Syrian Arab Army


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2019)

for anyone having trouble understanding the preceding post  #103
----Capt. Blei is an unwavering supporter of the mass murderer, ally
of the Ayatoilets of Iran and Hezbollah terrorists----BASHAR ASSAD


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

Come on, you can do better than this!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Come on, you can do better than this!



you want more detail?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, you can do better than this!
> ...


You got more?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



nothing that would interest you----just hundreds of thousands
of dead bodies


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


That´s the price terrorists have to pay in Syria.

What about the dead bodies in Yemen?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

Breaking: Khan Sheikhoun is EMPTY.


But the army is reportedly taking it over now.
Meanwhile the Russians turned down Erdogan:
Turkey was notified that attacks by jihadists would be crushed: Lavrov


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



good question-----Houthis were armed and funded by the FRIEND OF 
THE ASSADS---the very pacifist ayatoilets-------and now there are even HEZBOLLAH troops in that benighted land.    There are lots of expat Yemenis
in the USA------maybe some where you live (??)    Ask a Yemeni about the
Houthis and Iran-----but DUCK QUICKLY -----because he will, likely,  SPIT. 
Hubby's informant has family in Sanaa------the streets ran red with blood thinks to
Iranian machine guns and rocket launchers


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The war has become a little bit more complicated recently.

UAE-backed forces expel Saudi-backed troops from Yemeni Presidential Palace


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



you imagine that you made a point?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



for any interested,  Capt Blei finds it  "funny"   that Yemen has been
wracked with civil war for almost a whole century..   There are  "reasons"   in  the Islamic fashion.     One has been OIL----there
is Oil in South Yemen -----so ADEN   (the most important city in
the southern oil rich area)   decided to CEDE FROM THE UNION----
(like about 80 years ago)  ----AND the country is exceedingly poor--
and KHAT obsessed    (Khat is a leaf that if one chews it all day-----
not a damn thing happens-----I tried to let it make me high----but----
nope----nothin')-----and spend lots of time and work and valuable
water on farming the nothing stuff.     It did not even make me feel
WARRIOR like------but it does work that way on Yemeni muslims----it is also thought to act as an aphrodisiac    (unfortunately---not for me)  ------Osama was actually an ethnic Yemeni   (gawd help us) ------the REALLY BAD NEWS is that for IRAN it is a stepping stone to the
BLACK TURD IN THE SAND OF MECCA.     To own the black turd is to OWN DA WHOLE DAMN UMMAH  <<<<<  so now you know what
IRAN's interest in that messy land is and even why it is important for -----muslims world wiide


----------



## ESay (Aug 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Yemen has been
> wracked with civil war for almost a whole century.. There are "reasons" in the Islamic fashion. One has been OIL----there
> is Oil in South Yemen -----so ADEN (the most important city in
> the southern oil rich area) decided to CEDE FROM THE UNION----
> ...


First of all, uniting Yemen in the 90s was a bad idea from the very beginning. And it seems the only solution to Yemeni civil war is dividing the country on two parts. But this solution would have serious opponents in the face of the US, Arab countries and Israel because Northern Yemen will inevitably be an ally of Iran.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2019)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Yemen has been
> ...



"first of all....."   ???       actually there are people up in them thar hills of Yemen who are kinda KURDISH like-------A divided Yemen would spend all its time
and energy fighting each other.    Economic realities and strategic positions would certainly  encourage Iran to flood the northern moiety with weapons and Hezbollah
thugs.      Of course----the civilized countries of the world  COULD take "the side" 
of Aden


----------



## ESay (Aug 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


There are two main groups of people who can't stand each other. One of them wants their own state. What do you propose to do with them?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2019)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



I do not believe that the situation is that simple.   There are more than two
groups and besides issues of  religion, there are issues of economics and
issues of outside pressure and even   Pro KHAT   vs   Anti KHAT factions and
then the  BAATHIST question


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2019)

So now it is official, the army is in Khan Sheikhoun and the pocket to the south is completely cordoned off, including the Turkish observation post.

Syrian Army completes encirclement of militants, Turkish Army in southern Idlib


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2019)

Khan Sheikhoun:


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2019)

The kettle around the observation post has collapsed and all militants either surrendered or fled to this post. The army liberated all places there.

Breaking: Syrian Army captures entire northern Hama pocket


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2019)

So at first, there will be 10 km deep safe zone jointly policed by Turkey and Russia, the SAA will make sure that the Kurds stay out of this area. In Tal Abyad, terrorists have already established sharia law, meaning women have to veil completely and can´t go out without a man.

So, back to Idlib, a large government offensive is imminent. Assad has already visited the troops.

"President al-Assad said: Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan was “the most successful among the enemies of Syria to be a tool in the hands of the Americans and to be a thief that has robbed Syria of wheat, oil and laboratories .. Now trying to steal the land.”

President al-Assad stressed that the Idlib Front is very important, especially as it was an outpost for terrorism, adding that the battle in northeast Syria was meant to spread the Syrian Army out."

In addition we cannot expect Trump to be like that for too long as he donated 4,5 million USD to the "White Helmets", who might stage another chemical attack or carry out a real one to make Trump "change his mind".

Syrian Army's Idlib offensive to begin at any moment
Breaking: Putin, Erdogan agree to safe zone in northern Syria, YPG withdrawal
US authorizes $4.5 million in aid to White Helmets


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 25, 2019)

The Army´s offensive hast begun.

Breaking: Syrian Army scores advance in NE Latakia amid new push towards Jisr Al-Shughour


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 24, 2019)

In the ongoing army offensive against jihadists, another Turkish military outpost has been surrounded.

Syrian Army completes encirclement of Turkish military post in southeast Idlib


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice propaganda but Al-Qaeda is getting no food.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/12/23/russia-is-trying-starve-million-innocent-syrians


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> A situation can hardly be more absurd. The militants that receive Syrian and Russian bombs get respawned by Turkey and get bombed again and respawned. There has been no invasion most likely due to Turkey´s influence.
> Turkeys ongoing presence in Idllib continues despite the fact that their "rebels" (Zinki child beheaders ect) are beaten and Al-Qaeda took over almost completely. Yet they stay in their observation posts although whatever is officially considered terrorist is the only entity left.
> 
> But this could change soon as a possible SAA invasion has become more likely. The SDF has denied they plan operations against the SAA in eastern Syria so the SAA must be on high alert in this region because the ISIS thugs that are now SDF are planning to do exactly this, should the army launch the operation in Idlib. The ISIS thugs forget that the endless SAA frontiers are no longer existent and that the SAA can now deal with several threats while conducting a large offensive.
> ...


Thanks Obama and Hillary.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 26, 2019)

https://southfront.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-Southern-Idlib-26dec19-5dey98-2.jpg


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2020)

In Idlib, the Syrian army has secured the M5 Highway that links Damascus and Aleppo. The Syrian army and Russia have declared that the Turkish claim that Turkey hit x Syrian soldiers is false.

Source


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 14, 2020)

nothing but but a FAMILY thing-----the sunni ottoman caliphate  vs  the   Iranian
Shiite caliphate   MEET IN IDLIB-------Russia presides as court jester and bashir
is the dog that jumps thru flaming hoops


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 15, 2020)

Terrorists with Nato equipment.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 15, 2020)

as islam marches on


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 12, 2020)

So there is a new Russian-Turkich agreement. According to the agreement several areas will be handed over to the Syrian government while the ceasefire does not apply for terrorists. It is unlikely that the terrorist will leave these areas, so we can expect that the battles continue soon.

Several areas in Idlib to be handed over to Syrian Army: report
Russian-Turkish agreement allows Syrian Army to retake Ariha, Jisr Al-Shughour: adviser


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 12, 2020)

erdogan is a maniacal genocidal imperialist pig------and is playing footsie
with  alawite dog Assad and his Shiite Iranian shit puppeteers whilst
the Russians cheer


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 12, 2020)

"See last item - AQ is on our side in Syria"

WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 16, 2020)

The AQ monkeys that wave their FSA flags are not pleased with the joint Turkish-Russian patrols.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2020)

intra caliphate war   AGAIN ???


----------



## RoccoR (Mar 26, 2020)

RE  Idlib: The absurd Caliphate
⁜→  _irosie91,_ et al,


irosie91 said:


> intra caliphate war   AGAIN ???


*(COMMENT)*

Interesting, isn't it?



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 7, 2020)

Is there a big showdown coming? There is a massive military buildup during this flawed ceasefire and Turkey maintains now up to 50 "observation posts".









						Syrian and Turkish armies send reinforcements to Idlib in largest buildup this year
					

BEIRUT, LEBANON (5:00 P.M.) - The Syrian and Turkish armed forces have been sending reinforcements to the Idlib Governorate on a daily basis, despite an




					www.almasdarnews.com


----------

